# Help with 60D



## juandavidzl (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi

I am going to buy a Canon 60D, right now its price is 900 dollars, should I buy it? 
Or is better to wait for christmas?


----------



## subscuck (Aug 4, 2011)

Unless Canon offers a rebate, it will most likely be the same price at Christmas.


----------



## juandavidzl (Aug 4, 2011)

That is the rebate, its price is usually 1000 dollars and now is 900, so its going to be the same rebate in christmas?


----------



## Destin (Aug 4, 2011)

If you're going to buy it, do it now. Why wait? To save $50? Camera gear doesn't drop in price very fast. It will probably be about the same around Christmas.


----------



## BJF (Aug 4, 2011)

Here you are the camera reference and market price lookup.

Canon 60D + market price


----------



## penfolderoldo (Aug 5, 2011)

The only rebate I can find is here which runs out on Sept 3rd, so no, it's unlikely to be running at Christmas. For the sake of $100 just buy it now, as it certainly won't be any cheaper then, and its still cheap as chips - here in the UK you're paying $1300!


----------



## tallpez (Aug 5, 2011)

It's possible the rebate might get extended, but seems very unlikely it will get bigger.  It's definitely a nice deal.  Should be an instant rebate as well, so be sure when you buy it they don't try to make you wait or fill out forms for it.


----------



## juandavidzl (Aug 5, 2011)

Ok, thanks to everyone


----------



## penfolderoldo (Aug 5, 2011)

tallpez said:


> It's possible the rebate might get extended, but seems very unlikely it will get bigger.  It's definitely a nice deal.  Should be an instant rebate as well, so be sure when you buy it they don't try to make you wait or fill out forms for it.



Normal Canon rebates (on this side of the pond anyway) involve sending away the receipt etc and waiting for a cheque. Not sure if its the same over there.


----------



## tallpez (Aug 5, 2011)

penfolderoldo said:


> tallpez said:
> 
> 
> > It's possible the rebate might get extended, but seems very unlikely it will get bigger.  It's definitely a nice deal.  Should be an instant rebate as well, so be sure when you buy it they don't try to make you wait or fill out forms for it.
> ...



That could be the case over here for normal ones as well- I know from personal experience on this one (I bought a 60D ~3 weeks ago because of this rebate), it was definitely instant and there are plenty of retailers that will offer it at 899 for the body with no forms/waiting, so that's why I mentioned the comment so potential buyers know to hunt it out as an instant.


----------



## penfolderoldo (Aug 5, 2011)

tallpez said:


> penfolderoldo said:
> 
> 
> > tallpez said:
> ...



Good to know. Still get hacked off at the massive price difference here to there - almost worth getting any gear you want on holiday, saving almost pays for the holiday itself!:lmao:


----------



## tallpez (Aug 5, 2011)

penfolderoldo said:


> tallpez said:
> 
> 
> > penfolderoldo said:
> ...



Other than getting the wrong plug, that's definitely the way to go


----------

